# Kompliziert und Knifflig. Schleifringläufer als elektrische Welle



## nade (9 Mai 2014)

Was für die Antriebsspezialisten der alten Schule,
habe nun in einem Betrieb "die Zicke" vererbt bekommen. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Rohrwickelmaschine Baujahr 63. Damals wurde die Maschine ohne FU betrieben.
Jetzt über FU und nun ja, der FU gesteuerte Motor treibt über einen Riemen einen Schleifringläufermotor an, der wiederrum vom Feld zum Läufer des anderen Motors eine Verbindung hat. Die jeweiligen anderen Wicklungen werden mit Netzspannung betrieben.

Dieser geregelte Motor ist an einem von der Maschine abgesetzten Börtler, der wiederrum seperat nochmals in der Geschwindigkeit angesteuet werden kann. Bis auf den einen FU alles noch Schützschaltung. Alle Leitungen geschirmt.
Erste Verbesserung war erreicht durch die FU angesteuerte Motorleitung nur am FU den Schirm aufzulegen, und den Schirm der beiden Schleifringläufer untereinander im Schaltschrank zu verbinden, und auf Erde zu legen.

Das Problem.. bei Tipbetrieb, also langsame Drehzal und mehrerem neu Anlaufen lassen "schießt" der Börtler, also der über elektrische Welle verbundene Motor das Blechband ohne halt raus, also nicht mit der einegestellten Geschwindigkeit.
Ist da evtl eine Einstellung am FU, einem Dannfoss, schon ausreichend?
Schirmung der Kabel immernoch falsch aufgelegt? Bei ganz wüstem Lauf war das Hauptmotorkabel auch auf dem Motor aufgelegt, was wiederrum üder die ganze Maschine wiederum ein Feld aufbauen konnte, und die Motor-Generatorleitungen waren auf keiner Seite Schirmseitig aufgelegt.

Also an dem Problem waren schon der Umrüster, Elektrotechniker? kein plan was der war, 2 Elektrogesellen, und ein Ingenieur dran. Allesammt bisher ohne Erfolg.

Hat wer eine Idee, die da helfen könnte?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 Mai 2014)

Ich komm mit lesen nicht so gut durch. 
Versuch mir aber etwas dabei vor zu stellen.

Als erste Tipp kann ich geben das die Befehle zum Umrichter auch sauber zu schirmen sind. Nehme an das alles Hardverdrahtet ist.

Hast du eine Skizze von das ganze ?

Bram


----------



## nade (10 Mai 2014)

Sorry, Skize kann ich aber erstellen. Kurzfassung Käfigläufer angesteuert über FU treibt einen Scheifringläufer über Keilriemen an, der wiederum über das Feld einen baugleichen Schleifringläufer im Anker Speist. Leitungen alle geschrimt, und wie du schon vermutest, der FU das einzige elektronische Bauteil. Alles Klappertechnik. Grundkonstruktion ist Bj 69 so der Kante.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 Mai 2014)

Du kannst Testweise dir eine Potentialausgleich zwischen allen Bauteile machen. So etwas mit 10, 16 a 25 mm2.
Kommt mir fast vor als hätte Mann jetzt über die schirmen das ganze geerdet.
Oder,

Ein versuch wäre es wert der dritte Motor (angetriebene Schleifringläufer) mit der FU zu betreiben. FU am dann am Stator. Und  Dann aber mit kurzgeschlossene Schleifringen am Rotor.

Bram


----------



## weißnix_ (11 Mai 2014)

Die Aufgabe klingt spannend.
Hat der Börtler evtl eine Rücklaufsperre?
Hintergrund: Spontan liest sich das wie eine Drehmomentgeschichte:

Bei mehreren kurzen Anläufen (langsam)...   Baut sich da vtl. ein Federzug auf?
irgendwann schießt es raus ..  Schwerpunkt überwunden, Drehmoment klein, Drehzahl schießt hoch

Das ganze aus meinem (sehr engen) Blickwinkel 

HTH


----------



## nade (11 Mai 2014)

Ok. Also Erdung ist vorhanden, aber werde da mal mit einem zusätzlichen Potentialausgleich mal probieren.
Also bisher bei 2* neu Anwickeln vom Rohr hat sie nicht "geschossen". Hatte mal an dem FU Betriebenen Motor den Schirm am Motor abgelegt und nur die PE Verbindung aufrecht gelassen. Bei den Schleifringläufern eben den Schirm untereinander Verbunden, und im Schaltschrank auf PE-Schiene gelegt.
Das mit dem FU für den Börtler, also 3. Motor hatte ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen. Mir fehlt mom nur die Erfahrung mit FU´s um dann wieder selbe Geschwindigkeitsübertragung sicherzustellen.
Aber schonmal Danke, nun weiss ich, dass ich mit meinen Überlegungen schonmal nicht allzuweit weg war.


----------



## nade (11 Mai 2014)

Hallo weissnix. Ja, sehr spannendes Problem. Das mit Anlaufmoment, das mangels Anlauframpe da übertragen wird könnte wie du vermutest sich Auswirken.
Das da zu schnell das Feld Leistung aufbaut, und den Börtler mangels Belastung vom Coil zu schnell hochdrehen lässt, was das Band eben "schießen" lässt.
Wo ich mich diesbezüglic reinlese, da im Tipbetrieb, also beim Anwickeln eine niedrige Drehzal gefahren wird, die der Geschwindigkeit im Automatikbetrieb entsprechen würde, also nicht seperat geregelt, denke ich nach korrekter Verschaltung der Schirmung, ich dem Danfoss mal noch eine Anlauframpe mitgeben könnte.
Mache am Monatg mal Bilder von der Anlage, wie gesagt Steinalt und denke damals über Wiederstände in der Geschwindigkeit geregelt gewesen.

Ach ja, Fehlerquelle runtergefahrene Kohlen Ausgeschlossen, die wurden vor ca. 2 Monaten von meinem Vorgänger gewechselt. Alle Motrleitungen sind geschirmte Leitungen, Momentan um eine Masseschleife zu Vermeiden nur an einem Punkt auf PE gelegt.


----------



## weißnix_ (11 Mai 2014)

nade schrieb:


> ...über Wiederstände in der Geschwindigkeit geregelt gewesen...



Ich bin mir 100% sicher, Du meinst gesteuert. So wie beschrieben ist hier eh nix geregelt. Klingt krümelkackerisch, aber ich muß mir selbst den Unterschied mitunter ins Gedächtnis rufen. Hilft dann meistens sogar weiter...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2014)

Bei so alten Maschinen muß du mit FUs vorsichtig sein, da können schnell 
mal die Wicklungen einen Schäden nehmen. Am besten ist es wenn du am 
Ausgang des FUs einen Sinusfilter hast, dann kannst du dir auch die geschirmten
Leitungen schenken. 

Den Potentialausgleich solltest du auf jedem fall verbessern, dann aber mit diesen
Laminierten Flachbandleitungen, ansonsten kommst du selbst mit 50qmm nicht weit,
da die Hochfrequenten Störungen über einen runden Leiter nicht ausreichend abgeleitet
werden. Des weiteren betrachte nicht nur den Potentialausgleich in der Maschine, also
Schaltschrank und Antriebe, sondern auch den vom Schaltschrank weg.


----------



## georg28 (11 Mai 2014)

nade schrieb:


> Sorry, Skize kann ich aber erstellen. Kurzfassung Käfigläufer angesteuert über FU treibt einen Scheifringläufer über Keilriemen an, der wiederum über das Feld einen baugleichen Schleifringläufer im Anker Speist. Leitungen alle geschrimt, und wie du schon vermutest, der FU das einzige elektronische Bauteil. Alles Klappertechnik. Grundkonstruktion ist Bj 69 so der Kante.


Eine Skizze währe echt gut.
Kann es vielleicht daran liegen dass dass Klemmen K,L,M des Anker vielleicht nicht kurzgeschlossen sind. Wenn man aus einem Schleifringläufer einen normalen Asynchronmotor machen will ist das Bedingung.
Hatte den Fall vor vielen Jahren dass ich einen 90KW Anlasser für einen Schleifringläufer auf diese Weise mit FU ersetzt habe. Sprich den Schleifrinläufer als normalen Asynchronmotor betrieben


----------



## weißnix_ (11 Mai 2014)

georg28 schrieb:


> ...K,L,M des Anker vielleicht nicht kurzgeschlossen sind



Dreht der sich dann überhaupt


----------



## nade (11 Mai 2014)

Ein rostiger Nagel lässt sich auch da Finden. 
Nein spaß, weisst hoffentlich noch von wem sowas kommt.
Gut, das habe ich noch nicht betrachtet. Werde nach den bereits vorgenommenen Anpassungen die Woche bei Gelegenheit mal nachschauen, und nötigenfalls nachbessern bzw. neu anfertigen.
Die Elektrik gesammt dürfte in der 4500m² Hütte schon verdammt alt sein. Bereits teilweise erneuert, aber immernoch Blechkästen als Einspeisepunkte, alles noch 4Leiter mit "roter" Erdleitung. Werde wohl da viel zu tun bekommen, um die ganze Hütte da auf brauchbaren möglichst aktuellen stand zu bringen.

Der Hauptantriebsmotor wurde auch bereits von dem, der den dicken Danfoss für die Anlage installiert hatte, bereits erneuert. Ist aber glaub auch schon 10 Jahre her, und seitdem der FU in der Anlage verbaut wurde, hatte die bereits die Störung, die bisher keiner gemildert bzw beseitigt bekommen hatte.
Da hier definitiv bedingt Messtechnisch nachgewiesen 50Hz Netz, FU Frequenz und dann Rotor-Stator Frequenz in einer Anlage nebeneinander laufen, könnte der Hinweis mit dem Potentialausgleich nach Außen, also aus dem Schaltschrank zusätzlich, schon was bringen.
Gefühlt und noch nicht wirklich bewiesen, hat schonmal den Schirm einseitig auflegen eine kleine Besserung gebracht.

Für den Schirm evtl. eine zusätzlicher Potentialausgleich außerhalb des Schaltkastens legen?

// Nachtrag. Der Hauptmotor ist ein Asyncronmotor, also da ist nichts mit Läufer oder Stator Kurzschließen. Die 2 Baugleichen Schleifringläufer tauschen sich Feld und Läuferwicklung aus, die jeweils andere Wicklungen liegen an 400V. 
Also "Generator" ist die Läuferwicklung an 400V/50Hz (Netz) und beim Motor die Feldwicklung.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrische_Welle

http://download.springer.com/static...498_b292674be77fccaa0acc8a6a159a7906&ext=.pdf
Daher eben Kompliziert und Knifflig


----------



## georg28 (11 Mai 2014)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Dreht der sich dann überhaupt



JA, Wie beschrieben habe ich dies selber vor Jahren für einen Umbau der Steuerung eines Schleifringläufers gemacht. Da ist damals der Anlasser Abgeraucht. Der hat intern Widerständer die in ein Paar Schaltstufen nach starten überbrückt werden um ein hohes Anlaufmoment beim starten zu haben. Dieser Starter war an K,L,M angeschlossen. Da dies aber Technik von Gestern ist und so ein Starter nichtmehr ohne  weiteres zu bekommen ist, hat man das hohe Anlaufmoment mit einem FU realisiert. Dazu muss der Schleifringläufers ein normaler Asynchronmotor durch kurzschliessen von K,L,M werden.


----------



## weißnix_ (11 Mai 2014)

Danke für diesen interessanten Fred, der unbedingt zum weiterlesen  animiert. Die Links hatte ich zwischenzeitlich schon gefunden.
Allerdings irritiert mich folgendes:



nade schrieb:


> Die 2 Baugleichen Schleifringläufer tauschen sich Feld und Läuferwicklung aus, die jeweils andere Wicklungen liegen an 400V.
> Also "Generator" ist die Läuferwicklung an 400V/50Hz (Netz) und beim Motor die Feldwicklung.



In meiner Vorstellungswelt müßten die Feldwicklungen (beide,phasengleich) am Netz liegen. Die Anker müßten zusammengeschalten werden. Aber Vorsicht: Ich kenne diese SChaltung jetzt nur von Dir und es könnte leicht sein, das ich fabuliere. 
Ich werd wohl mal am Montag aus blanken Interesse in meinem Motorenlager nach Schleifringläufern kramen....

Aber lange, Rede kurzer Unsinn:
In dieser Schaltung kann ich die durchlagende Wirkung eines groß dimensionierten PA's nicht erkennen. Aber das kann eine Fehleinschätzung sein.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2014)

In so einem Fall würd ich das nächste Technische Büro von SEW anrufen und die ganzen Antiquitäten durch moderne Antrieb ersetzen.
Haben wir bereits mehrfach gemacht und waren mit der Beratung von SEW und den vorgeschlgenen Lösungen immer zufrieden.
Bei SEW bekommst von Getrieben, Motoren bis hin zur Elektronik alles aus einer Hand.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## nade (11 Mai 2014)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> In dieser Schaltung kann ich die durchlagende Wirkung eines groß dimensionierten PA's nicht erkennen. Aber das kann eine Fehleinschätzung sein.


Ich weiss nur, dass selbst der "Entwickler" das Problem nicht lösen konnte, aber alles andere an Anlagen ist langweilig, da spornts nahezu an diesen kleinen tech Manko zu erforschen und beseitigen.
Hier trifft wohl alte Technik auf neue Technik und hat irgendwo kleine Konflikte.

Allerdings genau das macht die Anlage so Interessant. Die neueren Anlagen, erst 4 Jahre alt mit S7 300 und Logo sind dagegen Langweilig. Außer das die Italiener, die die Anlagen errichtet haben, es etwas mit den Teilanlagen und der sicherheit übertrieben haben.
Umhausung der Trapetzblechschere, der Rollenscheere, der Auskantung (oder wie das Heisst), dadrum jeweils Sicherheitslichtgitter, wobei eben die 3 Anlagen jeweils seperat von Hand bestückt und Entnommen werden müssen, und kein Handgriff in die Gefahrenstelle selber erforderlich ist.
Nun ja. denken sich warschinlich, lieber etwas mehr sicherheit, als zu wenig. Von Sicherheit Quitieren und wieder neu Starten.. bis hin Sicherheit Quitieren Automatikbetrieb neu setzen und Starten...

Ja Dieter, sehr gute Idee. Nur glaub nicht das ich eine Laufende Anlage, die "nur" etwas Zickt für richtig teuer Geld umrüsten darf.
Eine andere Anlage ist mom gerade erst bei einem Ingbüro zur Erweiterung und Modernisierung. Da arbeitet noch eine alte S5 drin, deren Ein und Ausgänge fast komplett belegt sind, und Programiergerät besitzen weder wir, noch der damalige Errichter mehr.
Ist noch alles Klappertechnik, bis eben auf 1 Poti und der FU.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 Mai 2014)

Blockmove sein Vorschlag kann in ich nur zustimmen.

Für einige Jahren hab ich ein umbau an ein Hub werk eines Portalkrans mit gearbeitet.
Auch umbau von Schleifring auf KA Motor. (2 Stück mit gleich lauf Regelung)

Da haben wir auch aus dem hause SEW Umrichter und Motoren bekommen.

Was mir zu der umbau noch bekannt ist das die KA Motoren nicht ein normales Anker gehabt haben.
Die haben, wie sag ich das auf deutsch, ein verschmutztes Anker gehabt um das Motor nicht so drehzahlfest zu machen. Sprich, etwas weicher.

Bram


----------



## nade (11 Mai 2014)

Ich werds Morgen mal ansprechen, hab mitm Cheff wegen auch Messgeräteerneuerung noch ein Gespräch. Das einzige teilweise brauchbare Messgerät ist ein Uraltes BGV A3 (Bj was in den 80ger) und ein Isomessgerät.
DAfür ist jedes Jahr ein TÜV Ing Büro im Haus was da dann gleich mal 700 Tacken kostet, um die Anlagen NUR elektrisch zu Prüfen. Das heisst, mom "nur" 2 Messgeräte für 3000€ netto, und da ist eines für die 0113 noch garnicht dabei.
Nun ja, hab da nun mit der Firma auch gleich noch 2-3 Anlagen geerbt mit Kleinigkeiten, die Optimiert werden können. Also die nächste Zeit vieeel Spaß und Grips gefragt.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2014)

nade schrieb:


> Ja Dieter, sehr gute Idee. Nur glaub nicht das ich eine Laufende Anlage, die "nur" etwas Zickt für richtig teuer Geld umrüsten darf.



Das muss nicht unbedingt richtig teuer sein...
Deshalb arbeiten wir auf diesem Gebet sehr gerne mit SEW.
Dadurch dass SEW einen schönen Baukasten aus Getriebe und Motoren hat, findet sich da in der Regel was.
Evtl. kann sogar das Getriebe bleiben.
Dann jeweils jeweils einen Asynchronmotor mit einfachem Geber und einen MDX61B-Umrichter mit Technologiefunktion.
Synchronlauf ist damit kein Problem und dein Poti kannst du auch noch behalten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## nade (11 Mai 2014)

Gut. werde es mal anregen. Nacher gehts mit der hier wie mit einer etwas größeren Anöage, die schon verkleinert wurde, und mit S5 betrieben. Wollt gucken irgendwo S5 PG her zu bekommen, damit ichs Programm hab, und es hieß nur.. Neh die wird in den nächsten 3 Monaten umgebaut und erweitert. Auch die Steuerung fliegt raus, da zu wenig E/A´s und eh keine Ersatzteile zu bekommen sind.
Werd allerdings mal austesten, ob es bereits mit geänderter Schirmung und zusätzlichem Potentialausgleich "beruhigt" ist. Ist ja nur nach Umbau und wieder Anwickeln eines neuen Rohres. Umbau war jetzt erst einmal seit der Schirmungsanpassung erfolgt, und ohne Probleme. soll ja auch immer nur Sporadisch auftreten.
Wenn die Anlage im Automatikbetrieb läuft zickt sie auch nicht rum. Überwiegend bei niedrigen Drehzahlen und Tippbetrieb zum neu Anwickeln. 
Ach zum Hauptgetriebe, das ist noch ein gutes altes VW Getriebe.  die waren damals eben noch nicht soooo Technikverwöhnt wie Heute. Hab zwar den Gedanken alle Maschinen über kurz oder lang umzurüsten und ins Netz zu bringen, das die sch*** schreiberei aufhört, und die Stückzahlen und Betriebszeiten direkt in eine Datenbank geschrieben werden können, aber da werd ich noch ein paar Monate und Jahre alle Anlagen studieren müssen.
Na ja, wenn einer noch eine Idee hat was da noch an der Zickigkeit schuld sein könnte, nur her mit der Info. Werde allerdings auch bescheid geben, wenn mit den bereits genannten Änderungen es nur noch alle Schaltjahre mal auftritt.
Wenn es sich nicht bändigen lässt werde ich Dieters Vorschlag mal nennen. Wäre für komplett SEW 2 Schleifringläufer gegen einen Asyncronen zu tauschen, 2 Fu´s und Geber. Hätte nicht gedacht das Maschinenbau/umbau so interessant sein könnte.


----------



## zako (11 Mai 2014)

nade schrieb:


> Also an dem Problem waren schon der Umrüster, Elektrotechniker? kein plan was der war, 2 Elektrogesellen, und ein Ingenieur dran. Allesammt bisher ohne Erfolg.



... wenn man die ganze Manpower aufsummiert, dann würde ich wirklich über einen neuen Antriebsstrang nachdenken.
Es bietet sich zum Beispiel ein Getriebemotor an (es gibt auch Adapter für Getriebe), aber da würde ich mal rumschökern:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/10803966/130000

Auslegungstool SIZER mit Massblattgenerator (mit 3D- Sicht, da kannste den Motor im Raum drehen, usw.)
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/54992004

Wicklersoftware gibt`s z.B. für den SINAMICS S120, oder auch eine Wicklersoftware auf Basis der SIMATIC S7 (dann wird auch gerne der SINAMICS G eingesetzt - wenn Ihr schon eine SIMATIC hättet, dann wäre das auch eine Möglichkeit).
Falls Ihr drehmomentgeregelt wickeln wollt, da würde ich auf eine VECTOR- Regelung mit Geber setzen, da kannste dann die Drehmomentgenauigkeit vom SINAMICS voll ausnutzen.


----------



## nade (11 Mai 2014)

zako schrieb:


> ... wenn man die ganze Manpower aufsummiert, dann würde ich wirklich über einen neuen Antriebsstrang nachdenken.
> Es bietet sich zum Beispiel ein Getriebemotor an (es gibt auch Adapter für Getriebe), aber da würde ich mal rumschökern:
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/10803966/130000
> 
> ...



Gute Idee, aber diese Manpower wurde jetzt über ca 14 Jahre verschlissen. Also weit vor meiner Zeit wäre da ein Umbau bereits empfehlenswert gewesen.
Ich bin "nur" Elektrotechnik Meister im Handwerk. Also mit Vektoren usw. hab ich noch kein mm gerechnet. Leider bekomm ich dadurch auch nicht meinen Ing.. Auch wenn ich die Anlage komplett neu entwickle. 
Also gut gemeint, aber hier gehts um "Old School" Antriebstechnik, und nicht um Neubau. Leider :icon_sad:


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2014)

@zako

Nicht gleich über das Ziel hinaus schiessen.
Bisher läuft es mit einer elktrischen Welle aus den 60/70ern.
Für sowas muss im Normalfall ein Synchronlauf mit 2 Umrichtern ausreichen.
Da sowieso Geber für den Gleichlauf notwendig sind, ist natürlich eine gebergestütze Vektorregelung von Vorteil.
Damit gibt es ein ähnliches Drehmoment-Verhalten wie die Schleifringläufer

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## nade (13 Mai 2014)

So hier mal das Monstrum zu der Sache. Links oben der Hauptmotor an einem Dannfoss VLT 5000. Darunter der Schleifringläufer mit 3Kw, der den baugleichen Schleifringläufer auf der rechten Steite die Drehzahl vorgibt. Im Linken Teil ist ein VW Getriebe für die Ausgangsdrehzal nochmals Anzupassen.


----------



## nade (29 Mai 2014)

Hat noch wer eine Idee? 
Das mit SEW hab ich mir mal so durchgedacht, da wir noch 2, warscheinlich bald 3 Anlagen mit SEW Servo´s haben, die Kopplung über entsprechend dicke Servomotoren und SEW doch zu machen. Fällt eben in den Bereich der Modernisierung. Die Ursprungsanlagen sind nach alten Inventarkarten von 69. Also mal Erneuern und das Nockenschaltwerk gegen eine SPS austauschen, kein Luxus.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 Mai 2014)

Mann kann doch der ganze Elektrische welle sterben lassen. Oder ?.
Die umbau mit der VLT FU war doch auch Modernisierung.

Wobei , mit de FU muss es auch laufen. Denke noch immer das da potential Ausgleich oder Schirmung nicht in Ordnung ist.

Hast du die Möglichkeit die Eingängen de FU mit pull down widerstände nach Null zu ziehen. Oder mit Entstörung Kondensatoren beschalten. Im falle das da was an scheiße rein kommt.

Bram


----------



## Blockmove (29 Mai 2014)

nade schrieb:


> Hat noch wer eine Idee?
> Das mit SEW hab ich mir mal so durchgedacht, da wir noch 2, warscheinlich bald 3 Anlagen mit SEW Servo´s haben, die Kopplung über entsprechend dicke Servomotoren und SEW doch zu machen. Fällt eben in den Bereich der Modernisierung. Die Ursprungsanlagen sind nach alten Inventarkarten von 69. Also mal Erneuern und das Nockenschaltwerk gegen eine SPS austauschen, kein Luxus.



Lass dich einfach von SEW beraten. Wenn du deine Motoren gegen Servos austauscht, kann es sein, dass du Probleme mit der Getriebeanpassung bekommst und mech. Einiges ändern musst.
Da du bei deiner Anwendung - so wie ich es sehe - keine große Dynamik und Genauigkeit brauchst, wird vermutlich auch ein Asynchronmotor mit Geber reichen.

Aber egal was du machst, ein vernünftiger Potentialausgleich schadet sicher auch nicht.
Mess doch mal deine Widerstände ... Vielleicht sind ja ein paar zusätzliche Ausgleichsleitungen, Erder oder ähnliches notwendig.

Gerade wenn du in deine alte Halle immer mehr FU und Servos bringst, wird das Thema immer wichtiger.

Gruß
Dieter

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ohm200x (29 Mai 2014)

Moin, hab ja von Antriebstechnik keine Ahnung, aber ...
Evtl lässt sich der Umbau auf aktuellen Stand auch vom Energie-Aspekt begründen. Ggf lässt sich hiermit die eine oder andere KWh einsparen.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## nade (31 Mai 2014)

Sorry, hatte eure Vorschläge gelesen, aber nicht die Zeit zum Antworten gefunden.
Momentan siehts nach durchverbinden der Schirmung der Schleifringläuferschirmung schon etwas besser aus, allerdings denk ich hats hier mittlerweile sogar noch mehr mit der kompletten Installation zu tun. Werde die Woche, wenn die Anlage etwas auszeit hat in Verbindung mit den fälligen BGV A3 seperate Erdung versuchen Herzustellen. 
Werd glaub dem Chef einen noch längeren Mängelreport aufstellen können, wie es der TÜV die letzten Jahre vor mir gemacht hatte. Wo ich jetzt auch noch nicht drauf geachtet hatte, die 2 Anlagenteile sind auch nicht wirklich untereinander auf gleiches Potential gebracht. Also die nächsten jahre genug Modernisierungsarbeiten.
Werde demnächst mit dem Anlagenerrichter von 2 neueren mal reden, was er da vorschlägt, und weiss von 2 SEW Vertretungen in der Nähe. Werde die wie auch schon genannt mal wirklich ins Haus holen. Kann nur billiger werden, wie eine neue Anlage oder im worst case Totalausfall und ewige Reperaturzeiten.

Ach ja, das mit hoher genauigkeit, das wird wie an anderen Anlagen, die komplett über Hydraulik laufen, auf Augenmass und Erfahrung gestellt. Vollautomatisch laufen hier gerade mal 5 Anlagen.
Mal sehen, ob ich die bereits nur bem groben drübersehn Modernisierungsmassnahmen durch krieg.


----------



## nade (1 Juni 2022)

Lange nichts neues gekommen gewesen, daher auch selbst das Thema vergessen. Die Anlage würde 1 Jahr später ersetzt. Da wurde auch das ein oder andere kaputte Lager entdeckt. Gerade am Dorn, um den das Rohr gewickelt wurde. Das hatte ohne Material und die Antriebsriemen ordentlich spiel. Ich vermute mal, wenn man die Lager alle neu gemacht hätte (Die in dem genannten VW Industriegetriebe waren alle noch OK) wäre evtl. das Problem auch aus der Welt. Das hatte sich warscheinlich Aufgeschaukelt durch kurzes in den Riemen durch drehen, was man aber leider nicht im normalen Betrieb sehen konnte.
Nun ja, mit den Anlagen muss ich mich nicht mehr rum Ärgern, dafür mit anderen und mehr unterschiedlichen.


----------

